
SAN – The Simple and Needed YAML/TOML Alternative - z0mbie42
https://astrocorp.net/san
======
z0mbie42
Hi author here.

We've created a new file format designed specifically for configuration: SAN
(pronounce /seɪn/ like sane).

You can find a Go parser here: [https://github.com/phasersec/san-
go](https://github.com/phasersec/san-go) and Vim syntax here:
[https://github.com/z0mbie42/vim-san](https://github.com/z0mbie42/vim-san)

SAN was created because of a need to have a Safe And Neat configuration format
(with comments, unlike JSON, easy to parse unlike YAML....).

The main killer features compared to YAML/TOML are the following:

* Comments as first class citizens which means programs can manipulate and modify files with comments without destroying them.

* Safe

* Human and parser friendly

* Easy to use, even without syntax coloration

It's an open format and any feedback is welcome.

